# Modern Arnis Seminar, Sun 8/15 Deerfield MA



## wongfeihung (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

J. R. Roy will be hosting and teaching an all day Modern Arnis seminar on Sunday, August 15th from 8:00am-9:00pm in Historic Old Deerfield MA. The location and food are both as great as the group of people that usually attend! Topics covered are always flexible, as Mr Roy tailors all seminars to the needs and speeds and interests of the group that attends. With that said, here are the specifics:

*Modern Arnis Intensive*
_Sunday August 15 All Day
at the Bement School in Historic Old Deerfield, Mass_
Location: The Old Deerfield National Historic Landmark, Deerfield MA
Date: Sunday August 15th, 8am -- 9pm. Excellent meals by Craig White Catering will be included.
To be covered: flow and connections, empty hand and stick Anyo applications, and much more!
Cost: $165
Bring 5 students and get the 6th free! All must pre-register and pre-pay at the same time.

Please visit www.jrroy.com for more information and registration. Thanks,

Travis Roy
webmaster, jrroy.com


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 19, 2004)

Folks,

Having met and seen JR Roy at last year's IMAF Connecticut camp, I can say that this man is a very high quality teacher and this seminar is well worth attending. He has an interesting approach to the art of Modern Arnis. I really enjoyed his session last year.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 21, 2004)

wongfeihung said:
			
		

> Cost: $165




Is this a typo?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 21, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Is this a typo?



Probably not. It looks like they are catering meals, with about 10 hours of instruction for the day.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 21, 2004)

If he can get that kind of money, then more power to him! :asian:


----------



## wongfeihung (Jun 25, 2004)

Since the pricing on this event has been coyly called out, let me restate that the meals and event facility are both top notch. Craig White is an excellent chef and goes all out with the meals provided. Just as an example of the level of hospitality afforded by Craig and his staff, bottled water, gator aid, and snacks in between sessions have been provided in the past as a convenience to participants. As much training as possible will be done outdoors but if the weather is hot and/or humid, a large air conditioned room will be reserved for use.

Mr Roy is interested in hosting events that are of vacation retreat caliber. Considering that the average martial art event provides no meals and lasts for 4 hours and charges $50-$75, this event is priced comparatively or better.

- Travis Roy


----------

